# Not sure what color this homer is



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

She's super sweet, but no idea what color I should call her
































She's 4 weeks


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Blue bar pied, white flight. Pretty bird, but looks sick or dehydrated


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Also she has some red in her wing ~








So if I paired her with a checkered white splash (ill grab some pics in a sec) what should I expect color wise? 

Also what makes you think she's sick? She has 24/7 access to water, fed in morning and night, and acts healthy. In the pics she's sleeping And woken up by my nosey-ness  
I plan on showing her come August (perhaps, if she isn't too young) so she should be healthy, I'm going to be worming her with ivermectin and dusting with Sevin 5 dust. That'd cover any parasites which is the only thing I can think of making her dehydrated or sick, she seems healthy otherwise (wanted to fly around but I don't know when she'll be 'homed' to our house, so when she has a mate ill let her fly, or him)
Thanks


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmmm... You can't really see the red..... But does this make her look healthier? Her just perchin'








and here's the 2 males I can pair her with (one got his butt whooped by our serema hen whose broody... Lol)


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

male who got his butt whooped 








These guys are just mutts I got from a guy... Think they have some feral in them, wanting to breed the feral-ness into the homer abilities...
Oh and the girl who whooped the guys butt.... Was taking pics in a rabbit hutch and she's decided that's her nest







just decided to share cause she's cute... Haha


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

The red in the wing bar is probably indigo, i did not see it in the first pictures. So she would be indigo blue bar pied white flght. I assumed she was sick because in the pictures she looks lethargic and her eyes are closed. If she is 4 weeks this means she is barely out of the nest and needs to be shown where the water is by dipping her beak in it. Just having access to it does not mean they are drinking it. On the other hand it could just be the pictures and i dont mean to undermine your pigeon expertise.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

If the blue check cock is pure for check then you will only get checkered young in various combinations of plain checks, pied and indigo. If he is carrying bar then you could get blue bars and blue checks with the same varying pied and indigo expressions. By varying i mean that some young could have the pied and indigo markings and some may not


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Oh and thanks for the chicken picture, thats funny. Keep me updated on your feral project. I love ferals


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok thanks. And no problem undermining me  I didn't realize I had to dip her beak ^^ I'm used to poultry and by 4 weeks they usually have no issue finding water. Will do. 
And the red is just very faint, so no issue with the not seeing it, that's why I mentioned ^^ I just figured that it'd add 'red leakage' onto her name. 
Ok thanks. 


Yeah, she's really funny, a little diva too. Refuses to nest ANYWHERE else. We have some eggs in the bator but so far she isn't acting like the best broody so hesitant to give it to her. 

And I will, I love ferals too. Very pretty and independent birds.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Just realized the little white flight check cock had a secret.. His outer most wing flight feather has some bronzing! :-o what could this mean?!? Lol. 
My friend is bringing some ferals over. They were nuisance and trapped by dog trainers (pointers, though some will eat them at the end), gonna either keep em, but try to find a place for them first... Not many welcomed flocks around here... I know of one place but not sure if they're 'welcomed' or just not allowed to be hunted.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

He could be carrying recessive red but most likely just one of the many forms of bronze. Bronzing is extremely common in the feral flocks where i live. Get some pictures of the ferals when you get them.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

So sadly something knocked the door to our loft, and she got out. ): haven't seen her for.. 2 weeks? About that long. And no ferals, either. They've stopped trapping for a while (pointer dog trainers) so no nuisance guys. On the other hand I've caught a squirrel in my trap  little devils around here, they are.


Oh, and picked up 2 homers.. 26 days O.O aren't they weaned at 28? Lotsa fuzzy baby feathers. But very very pretty. Bronze bars tipped with blue. Beautiful.
Oh and they are very attached to the nesting bowl, makes me feel like they are still weaned to early. I don't have much kaytee, but could mix some in with bird seed. Will also show them what seed is before I fly them. 
When I go about flying, I know I should starve them, but should I train them to come to the shaking of a bucket or? I don't want them taking off ):
Oh and what would you call them? Piebald indigo? White flight indigo?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Very pretty! I really like those two pied youngsters. The white bars could be caused by opal. You dont' want to "starve them" but make sure they are responding to your feed call and let them out hungry. However, for the time being make sure they are eating and drinking on thier own and let them settle in to your plcade. You really have to be careful with all these birds......give them a SECURE home.....no other pets (dogs, chickens, ferrets), or wild animals (including mice) should be able to harm them and nothing should be able to "knock down the door" or otherwise get to them. Pigeons can live a long life....even into thier teens.....it is up to you to care for them (and any other living creature under your care) properly.....that includes giving them good food and water, clean and SAFE!!


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> Very pretty! I really like those two pied youngsters. The white bars could be caused by opal. You dont' want to "starve them" but make sure they are responding to your feed call and let them out hungry. However, for the time being make sure they are eating and drinking on thier own and let them settle in to your plcade. You really have to be careful with all these birds......give them a SECURE home.....no other pets (dogs, chickens, ferrets), or wild animals (including mice) should be able to harm them and nothing should be able to "knock down the door" or otherwise get to them. Pigeons can live a long life....even into thier teens.....it is up to you to care for them (and any other living creature under your care) properly.....that includes giving them good food and water, clean and SAFE!!


Yes yes and yes  we re-did their coop, they have a different, stronger top and the door latches so it won't just swing open and other animals can't open it. Will take pics for proof...lol
Yep and yep, too. I was worried about them eating on there own... The last one at least *looked* semi adult. But these guys look so... 'Fresh out of the nest'.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok so we were re-doing the top, and we got this softer, better stuff. We got 3 rolls, but their 3ft x 24ft. Our aviary spot is 10'2" x 23'5". Which would be better, doing I the long way or the 10ft way? I'm horrible at doing math or building stuff so... Lets let the mathematicians or build-maticians do it, LOL
On the other hand, the Serema mum and Cochin mum hatched out 4 chicks, and the 3 older chicks and the 2 squeakers just LOVE each other! when we brought the pijis home, their home was still a WIP, so we put them in with the 3 week old chicks (bator hatched) and they loved each other. So when the mums hatched out their chicks, that was the only brooder we could use since it was rainy out, so we moved the pijis out to the other, enclosed coop, and kept the 3 week old chicks in, but I moved them back out today and within seconds they were snuggled up again <3 adorable. Must take a pic!
And yes, I know disease can transfer, they won't be around each other when grown, and so far, no disease has been transferred between -
Chukars & chickens & pigeons
Chickens & quail
Pigeons & quail
Chickens & turkey
And pretty much every co-housing situation we've had, LOL, Alaska has very little disease it seems


----------

